# Imagine the fun things with this idea.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found this over at, where else, and I am already imagining the possiblities...Insert evil laugh here.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Surprise-Rumbling-Box/:devil::jol::D


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats pretty cool I'd like to have it


----------

